# Need Advice On Flatbands



## philibone (Apr 24, 2012)

So far I've tried tbg and it's not working well. I'm considering tbblack but I'm wanting something with good fps and decent band life.

Additional info:
Shooting 3/8 steel
Ttf gangsta
36 inch draw


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

tbg not working well? interesting? how long are your cuts? tapers?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Phili B,
next time you start cutting that Thera Gold,try a cut of 3/4" x 1" x 9"s-single strap both sides. Fold the rubber at the pouch for more insulation from the tie,make sure your pouch is as small as possible,and it's a good idea with a TTF to keep that throat opening at a minimum of 2 1/4"s. At least that's what I've been comfortable with with that type rig. Give it a try and customize from there Bud. Flatband


----------



## philibone (Apr 24, 2012)

thank you for the replies ill try tbg once more with suggested taper. my pouch may be too heavy also.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Get a sheet of Tex-shooter's flat latex. It's the bee's knees.


----------



## philibone (Apr 24, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Get a sheet of Tex-shooter's flat latex. It's the bee's knees.


I would in a heartbeat except I'm Canadian.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

philibone said:


> So far I've tried tbg and it's not working well. I'm considering tbblack but I'm wanting something with good fps and decent band life.
> 
> Additional info:
> Shooting 3/8 steel
> ...


Sometimes I do 200+ shots per day and then I have to change TBG every other day. I did not try another color bands but I'm not really hopefull about the improvement over TBG.
I wonder how many shots are average with TBG?
My tubing lasts for several weeks without any signs of wear.
For target shooting or hunting I still would prefer TBG but for daily practice I use tubes.


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

I have the same problem
black tubes last forever
TBG doesn´t last as much ;-(


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

the thing that could be the result of bad band life is if the forks on your slingshot are rough that will wear through you bands. or if you are stretching them to much.


----------

